# shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?



## sysp02 (7. Mai 2013)

Lohnt der Aufpreis ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Würd keine Vanquisch kaufen, wenn man das Flaggschiff für ca. 70-120 Euro mehr bekommt. Die paar Taler machen den Bock dann auch nichtmehr Fett. #c


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Ich meine ebenfalls mal einige negative Bemerkungen bzgl. der Kurbel der Vanquish gelesen zu haben. Soll angeblich ein Schleifgeräusch erzeugen und bei sehr vielen Modellen vorhanden sein. Bei dem Preis wär das ein KO - Kriterium für mich.


----------



## spike999 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Würd keine Vanquisch kaufen, wenn man das Flaggschiff für ca. 70-120 Euro mehr bekommt. Die paar Taler machen den Bock dann auch nichtmehr Fett. #c



so seh ich das auch...


----------



## Besorger (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Stella oder fireblood


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Stella oder Exist. #t


----------



## Besorger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Shimano oder Shimano


----------



## sysp02 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Fireblood oder Exist war nicht die Frage, die eine gibts nicht mehr die andere aktuelle kostet 1100 €. Der Preisunterschied von Vanquish zur Stella beträgt bei meinem günstigsten Angebot 100 €. Deshalb die Frage, die Features sind soweit ich es sehe bis auf ein Kugellager und dem Rotor identisch.Langzeiterfahrungen bezüglich des CI 4 Rotors gibt es sicherlich noch nicht. Eine Stella 2500 FE besitze ich schon, die war aber vor einem Jahr noch 100 € günstiger. Biomaster und Sustain habe ich schon begrabbelt, sind sehr gut, aber lange nicht so smooth im Lauf.
Rolle soll auf eine Hardy Marksman Spezialst Float 3,96 m. Die wiegt ca. 180g. Deshalb spielt auch das Gewicht eine Rolle.
Kann jemand, der die Vanquish selber hat, das mit den Schleifgeräuschen bestätigen ?


----------



## welsfaenger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Und du glaubst ernsthaft das du an einer 3.96m Rute den gewichtsunterschied merkst ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Hm. Das Gewicht wäre ein Grund der für dei Vanquish spricht. Und ich mag auch leichte Rollen an Floatruten!

Zu dem Schleifgeräusch. Im Sustain Thread sind auch ein paar die garkeine Probleme mit den Rollen haben und viele, bei denen das Getriebe Klick-Geräusche macht.

Ich würd trotzdem die Stella nehmen. Dann wiegt sie eben 30 Gramm mehr (wenn du nicht die 1000er nimmst). Ausserdem sieht die Stella viel geiler aus und passt auch gut zu den "oldschool" Hardy Blanks.


----------



## Besorger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

und mein preisunterschied zwischen deinen rollen   sind 60euro     und keine 100.  nehm die stella nen kollege hat beide und fischt die stella lieber obwohl die andere besser laufen soll nen hauch.   und ich würde meine stella jederzeit für eine fireblood eintauschen so meinte ich das  jaaa auch wenns sie nimmer gibt  aber das is ja nun egal


----------



## sysp02 (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Nur 60 Euro Preisunterschied ? Gibst Du mir einen Tip per PN ?
Ich denke auch, ich nehme die Stella, was mir bei der Vanquish nicht gefällt ist der Kurbelgriff, das ist zwar nur ein kleines Detail,
aber ich finde den T-Knauf "doof".

Gruß aus Bad Honnef


----------



## sysp02 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Ist jetzt doch eine Twinpower ci4 2500 FA geworden, beim Fachhändler des Vertrauens alle drei verglichen und vom Lauf her war die Twinpower( Made in Japan) der Stella ebenbürtig. Habe auch eine Rarenium probiert die fiel leicht ab, ist aber für Ihren Preis auch super in Ordnung. Ich habe dann noch gleich eine Taimen Trout Nr. 2 dazu geholt, das gleiche blau mit Gold abgesetzt wie die Twinpower, zusammen optisch ein Traum. Auf der Hardy Floatrute bleibt jetzt die Aspire und gut is.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Ist das die TP mit Zinkgetriebe?


----------



## sysp02 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Nein,ist identisch mit der silbergrauen Japantwinpower nur in dunkelblau, die mit Zinkguß hieß Twinpower FC, diese hier Twinpower CI4 2500 FA und hat ein kalt geschmiedetes Aluminiumgetriebe. Auf der Europäischen Seite von Shimano im Vergleichschart der Frontbremsrollen sind die genauen Merkmale beschrieben. Was ich außerdem gut finde, sie hat wie damals noch die Aspire eine vollwertige Ersatzspule incl., wer schonmal eine kaufen mußte, weiß welcher Preisvorteil das bei höherpreisigen Frontbremsrollen ist. Ich habe im Geschäft alles begrabbelt und gekurbelt, was es gibt. Sustain Biomaster etc. waren erheblich rauer im Lauf. Lediglich Vanquish oder Stella waren vergleichbar. Ich wollte es ja erst auch nicht glauben, als viele, die Rollen aus Japan importieren schrieben, das die Twinpower Made in Japan keine großen Unterschied zur Stella machen und die Malaysia Rollen schon eine Stufe drunter angesiedelt sind. Ich habe selber eine Stella seit einem Jahr und beim Anlaufen geht die sogar schwerer, was wahrscheinlich am X-Ship liegt, dafür hat sie wahrscheinlich mehr Kraft beim Bewegen größerer Köder, was beim Forellenfischen aber zu vernachlässigen ist. Also wer noch eine bekommt macht bestimmt nichts falsch, die Aspire vermissen heute auch viele.


----------



## Thunderstruck (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ist das die TP mit Zinkgetriebe?



Was wäre problematisch an einem Zinkgetriebe?
Nach dem ersten Aufschrei hier im Forum, das Shimano "Zinkgetriebe" verbaut ist es ziemlich ruhig geworden.
Anscheinend gibts da auch nicht häufiger Defekte als bei anderen Rollen


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Was wäre problematisch an einem Zinkgetriebe?
> Nach dem ersten Aufschrei hier im Forum, das Shimano "Zinkgetriebe" verbaut ist es ziemlich ruhig geworden.
> Anscheinend gibts da auch nicht häufiger Defekte als bei anderen Rollen



Warum hat denn Shimano das Zink Getriebe nicht in der Stella oder der JDM TP gebaut?

Du glaubst doch selber nicht, das die Europäer da die bessere TP für geringeres Geld bekommen haben.

Und weil das Zinkgetriebe so geil ist verbaut Shimano das auch in allen höherwertigen Rollen.

#q


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Es geht nicht darum, was geil ist oder nicht.
Die TP mit ner Stella zu vergleichen "hinkt", merkste selber?!

Fakt ist einfach, daß nach den ganzen Panikrufen das grosse "Zinkfressen" ausgeblieben ist.
Ganz gleich wie man persönlich ein Zinkgetriebe bewertet


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Du willst es wohl nicht verstehen. Nunja. Ich geh bei Zinkgetrieben nicht bei. Thema für mich erledigt.


----------



## Thunderstruck (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Bleibt natürlich jeden selbst überlassen

*Schachmatt*


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Ich habe die Stella 4000 SFE und die Vanquish 4000 F....bei den Features gibt es nur geringe Unterschiede,die hier schon einmal aufgezählt worden sind....das EINE Kugelager weniger bei der Vanquish,macht den Kohl auch nicht mehr FETT,die Vanquish läuft genau so smooth wie die Stella,Schleifgeräusche nehme ich nicht wahr...die Vanquish wiegt genau 30gr. weniger,dementsprechend sollte man bei der Wahl der Rute darauf achten,dass es sich auf die Kopflastigkeit auswirkt...da sich 30gr Gewichtsunterschied schon deutlich bemerkbar machen.Zur Zeit habe ich die Vanquish an der Gamakatsu Anessa 90H...Rute und Rolle ergeben zusammen 402gr.,das ist schon eine HAMMER Leichtgewichtskombination zum schweren Zanderfischen....
Ich finde beide geil....optisch finde ich die Vanquish gelungener,das ist Geschmackssache...und ich würde wetten das die neue Stella auch ein Kleid aus schwarz bekommt .Für wen das Gewicht entscheidend ist,der sollte sich die Vanquish kaufen...und wem das Prestige wichtiger ist,der kauft sich halt ne Stella...und ganz ehrlich Shimano mußte markstrategisch was tun(bei der Masse was Daiwa auf den Markt schleudert),und hätte Shimano auf die Vanquish...Stella geschrieben...hätten sie auch alle in den Himmel gelobt,nicht umsonst wurde sie auf der Efttex 2012 ausgezeichnet...und keine andere Rolle


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: shimano Vanquish oder Stella ?*

Komisch das die Vanquish die EFTEX Auszeichnung bekommen hat und nicht die neue Exist. 

Das ist wie bei Sky (Lebensmittelladen) wo in jedem Werbeprospekt immer irgendein Sky mit der Fleischtheke des Monats aufwarten kann. Ok, der Laden der die Auszeichnungen vergibt gehört der Coop und der wiederrum Sky, aber das ist ja egal.

Denn Auszeichnung ist Auszeichnung. 

Die neue Stella SW sieht hammer geil aus! Bin auch total gespannt wie das neue, kleine Modell wohl aussehen wird.


----------

